# Quappenfänge 2019/2020



## NaabMäx (26. November 2019)

Geht was?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. November 2019)

War bisher 2x probieren, ging noch nix.
Kann aber auch sein das bei uns die Bestände zusammengebrochen sind durch die lange Trockenheit seit vergangenem Jahr.
Die letzten Quappenfänge kann ich persönlich zuletzt 2017 verzeichnen.


----------



## NaabMäx (27. November 2019)

Hallo BR,
Den trocknen Sommer und die extrem niedrigen Pegel hatten wir in ganz Deutschland. Denke nicht, dass das das Problem ist. Wenn sonst nix war? 
Die Brüder sind zäh was das Klima angeht. 
Tod dürften die nicht sein, sie suchen sich vielleicht und hoffentlich nur vorübergehend bessere Standplätze, z.B. Kühlere Bereiche oder Zuflüsse, ..
Du angelst im Rhein oder?
Kieß, Steine, Strömung und Sauerstoff. Es ist alles da was die bevorzugen - oder?!

Wenn die Bedingungen und der Platz stimmt, fängst du bestimmt wieder. 
Heut / Morgen solls Regen, beste Bedingungen. Trübes Wetter haben wir auch, also raus mit dir- das wird schon werden.


 L.G.
NM


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. November 2019)

Meine Quappengewässer sind Ohre und Bode, kleine Nebenflüsse der Mittelelbe in S-A.
Beide Gewässer sind nie wirklich tief, im letzten Jahr lagen beide längere Zeit auch stellenweise trocken.
Ob es noch Bestände gibt bleibt abzuwarten, ist sicher einiges bei drauf gegangen.


----------



## oberfranke (28. November 2019)

Die Dinger bringen mich noch um den Verstand. Ich angle seit über 40 Jahren und hab noch nie eine gefangen.
Gut ernsthaft probiere ich es erst ein paar Jahren. Ich hab mir wohl schon gefühlte tausend Nächte einen abgefroren.
Was fange ich Barben, Aale (im November und  Dezember),  nen massigen Husten, Schnupfen und ab und zumal ne untermassige Heiserkeit.
Von Quappen keine Spur und ich weiß das welche drin sind. 
Ich gebe nicht auf. Habe auch zwei Jahre für meinen ersten Waller gebraucht.


----------



## NaabMäx (28. November 2019)

Hallo Bimmelrudi,
das tut mir leid für dich, dass deine Flüsse gar kein Wasser mehr führten. Will man nicht glauben, da sie aus dem Harz kommen.
Vermute, das die in die Elbe abgewandert sind, und es wieder einige Zeit braucht, bis sie zu hoch ziehen.
Die Elbe müsste doch auch nicht schlecht auf Quappen sein? Ist das zu weit von dir?

L.G.
NM


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. November 2019)

Elbe ist quasi vor meiner Haustüre, aber nicht unbedingt ideal für Quappen.
Die kleinen Zuflüsse sind da weitaus effektiver durch einige Wehre zu.
Im MLK sind natürlich auch Quappen drin, ist aber sehr schwer inner Badewanne gute Plätze zu finden.
Die letzte Quappe im MLK hatte ich vor gut 40 Jahren als kleiner Schisser mit ner Stipprute.


----------



## NaabMäx (28. November 2019)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Hallo Oberfranke,
> Wo angelst du? Main oder Sale oder..?
> Die Stelle ist entscheidend - sonst angelst du dir einen Wolf.
> Beschreib mal deine Stelle.
> ...


----------



## Der Pilot (28. November 2019)

Ich hab auch schon 2 erfolglose Versuche hinter mir.


----------



## świetlik (28. November 2019)

Hallo Kollegen,
was ist so besonders an Quappen zu angeln?
Wie angelt man da gezielt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. November 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> was ist so besonders an Quappen zu angeln?
> Wie angelt man da gezielt?


wenns stürmt und schneit mit TW


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. November 2019)

Tja, was ist daran besonders.

- es gibt die Fische erstmal nicht überall, in manchen Regionen sind sie auch geschützt
- es sind Verwandte der Dorsche, leben aber im Süßwasser
- sie laichen im Gegensatz zu anderen Süßwasserfischen im Winter
- der Winter ist die beste Fangzeit, denn in der Zeit wandern sie auf der Suche nach Laichplätzen und bilden Gruppierungen vor Wehren, Rauschen, großen Steinen, Baumwerk im Wasser usw, ideale Plätze zum Befischen
- sie sind nachtaktiv
- das Wetter kann gar nicht mies genug sein zum Angeln auf Quappen..Schnee, Eisregen, Nebel, arschkalt und nachts...jawoll, das ist Quappenwetter
- gute Köder sind Tauwürmer (dicke Bündel davon, Würmer nehrfach zerstückelt auf Haken serviert), kleine Köderfische und Fetzen davon, frische Heringe, Sardinen, Leber, Muschelfleisch
- Montage sind einfache Grundmontagen wie beim Aalangeln, Bissanzeiger Glocke/Knicki (Pieper bringen hier nichts da Quappen selten Bisse stark anzeigen)


Aber das Wichtigste:

Es sind wunderschöne Geschöpfe der Natur


----------



## Vanner (28. November 2019)

Das schlechteste und kälteste Wetter ist eine Top Zeit zum Quappen angeln.


----------



## Bocinegro (28. November 2019)

Sehr schön formuliert Bimmelrudi! Aber du hast vergessen zu erwähnen wie unheimlich lecker die sind. Wie weit haben die sich in Deutschland mittlerweile verbreitet?

Grüße Petri & 
tight lines


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. November 2019)

Stimmt..lecker sind sie natürlich auch. 

Verbreitung ist schwierig zu sagen. In vielen großen Flüssen und Nebenflüssen gibt es Quappen, die Bestandsdichte schwankt aber häufig sehr stark.
Bekannte große Flüsse sind Oder, Donau und Elbe....Weser und Rhein bin ich überfragt.
Im Süden des Landes sind sie auch in etlichen tieferen Seen beheimatet...vom Chiemsee weiß ich es definitiv, der Fischer hat uns damit immer beliefert (hab dort ein paar Jahre in Prien gearbeitet, allerdings nie geangelt).


----------



## świetlik (28. November 2019)

Also wenn einer ein Quappen fängt kann sich Ober Angler nennen?
Jetzt verstehe ich: ein besondere Fisch bei schlechten Bedingungen zu fangen / angeln.
Ich wünsche euch schöne Fische und freu mich schon auf Fotos und Berichte. 
Ich weiß aus Erzählung das die bei uns auch gibt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. November 2019)

Er kann sich dann Quappenfänger nennen..mit Oberangler hat das nüscht zu tun.

Es ist halt nunmal so, das es die meisten Angler überhaupt nicht gelüstet sich ans Wasser zu hocken, wenn die Quappen aktiv werden.
Da muß man schonmal den inneren Schweinehund überwinden, egal wie fies auch das Wetter ist.


----------



## świetlik (28. November 2019)

Und was machen die Fische im Sommer oder bei schöne Wetter?


----------



## Bocinegro (28. November 2019)

Hatten vor 25 Jahren nah unseres Hafens an der Müritz mal zufällig eine gefangen. Hat ne weile gedauert bis wir im Verein(Segelverein) jemanden fanden der wusste was das fürn Fisch war, wir Jungs hatten sowas noch nicht gesehen. Danach die Stelle weiter beangelt und regelmäßig die ein oder andere gefangen aber auch mal 5 o 6 in einer Nacht, entgegen jeder Theorie aber im Hochsommer und relativ flach.

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## NaabMäx (29. November 2019)

Hallo,
War letzte Woche und hatte einmal 3 und einmal 1.
Das Passiert, wenn die Quappen nicht wissen, das man auf sie ansitzt. 1x Barsch 34cm und 1x Barsch 41cm.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gestern Abend wars nur ein 25 Barsch, wobei das Wetter gar nicht mal so schlecht auf Quappen angefangen hat. Bin bei Regen raus, dann wurde es aber Sternenklar und der Schneider kam.


----------



## rippi (29. November 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Und was machen die Fische im Sommer oder bei schöne Wetter?


Hauptsächlich fressen, der Stoffwechsel und die Nahrungsaufnahme der Quappe ist im Mai/Juni am höchsten, wenn die Temperatur zwischen 15-18°C liegt.


----------



## oberfranke (30. November 2019)

Momentan versuche ich mein Glück in der reichen Ebrach.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. November 2019)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...8ADE89B1FA04738388288ADE89B1FA04738&FORM=VIRE
Ab Min. 18.

Quappenangeln im Sommer ist nicht lustig. Da rechnet keine Quappen mit = unfair.
Soll ja auch Suizidquappen geben, die sich im Hochsommer vor den Haken werfen, weil sie das elend der Angler nicht mehr mit ansehen können.

L.G. 
NM ​


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Stimmt..lecker sind sie natürlich auch.
> 
> Verbreitung ist schwierig zu sagen. In vielen großen Flüssen und Nebenflüssen gibt es Quappen, die Bestandsdichte schwankt aber häufig sehr stark.
> Bekannte große Flüsse sind Oder, Donau und Elbe....Weser und Rhein bin ich überfragt.
> Im Süden des Landes sind sie auch in etlichen tieferen Seen beheimatet...vom Chiemsee weiß ich es definitiv, der Fischer hat uns damit immer beliefert (hab dort ein paar Jahre in Prien gearbeitet, allerdings nie geangelt).



In der Lippe wird versucht sie wieder anzusiedeln 

https://www.fischereiverband-nrw.de/content/film_quappen.php


----------



## sprogoe (30. November 2019)

In die Lippe gehört Botox und keine Quappe!!!


----------



## Tobias85 (30. November 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> In die Lippe gehört Botox und keine Quappe!!!



Zum einen ist das komplett falsch: Botox lähmt die Nerven und kommt wenn überhaupt in die Stirn und die Augenwinkel, in die Lippe kommt Kollagen. Zum anderen ist dein Beitrag weder witzig, noch sind solche misogynen Beiträge in so einem Thema (und auch sonst eigentlich nirgends) angebracht. Solche Beiträge erwarte ich eher von Leuten, denen man Botox hinter die Stirn gespritzt und so dort alle Nerven lahm gelegt hat...


----------



## sprogoe (30. November 2019)

Habe ich absichtlich gemacht, weil ich wußte, daß von irgend einer "Spaßbremse" solch eine Reaktion kommt.
Was soll´s?
Mich können nur Menschen beleidigen, also versucht´ es garnicht erst.


----------



## Tobias85 (30. November 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Mich können nur Menschen beleidigen, also versucht´ es garnicht erst.



Das war keine Beleidigung, das war eine Kritik.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. November 2019)

"Rettet die Quappen" ein ganz großes Lob an die Akteure.

Hallo Tobias, 
Was ist den dir über die Leber gelaufen? 
Sprogoe hat hald einen raus gehauen und mit Sicherheit weder die Aktion noch die Akteure beleidigt ob Film oder Boardis.
Ich find's amüsant und auflockernd. Man weis ja zu differenzieren - stimmts.
Hoffe alles Gut bei dir?

L.G.
NM


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Dezember 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Tja, was ist daran besonders.
> 
> - *es gibt die Fische erstmal nicht überall, in manchen Regionen sind sie auch geschützt...*
> 
> ...




Seltene Fische im Laichgeschäft zu beangeln - tja, Jeder Jeck is anders.

Klitzekleine Kritik.

Könnt Ihr Euch noch an die journalistische Ausschlachtung der Quappenangelei am Fluß Oder erinnern?

Dadurch wurden die Angler richtig angespitzt , auf die großen Laichquappen zu angeln.

Hört man davon noch? 
Wurde der Bestand dadurch vllt. geschädigt?

Schönen Sonntag.

R.S.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (1. Dezember 2019)

wenn ihr wüsstet was die Fischer mit ihren netzen an Quappen aus der oder ziehen dann würdet ihr euch Treibeis ohne ende wünschen.....


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Dezember 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Habe ich absichtlich gemacht, weil ich wußte, daß von irgend einer "Spaßbremse" solch eine Reaktion kommt.
> Was soll´s?
> Mich können nur Menschen beleidigen, also versucht´ es garnicht erst.


Um eine Spaßbremse zu sein muss erstmal etwas witzig sein - und das geht ca. 90% deiner "spässchen" völlig ab und erntet, zurecht, nur peinlich berührtes Schweigen. Dass du jemanden der dein OT gekaspere zurecht kritisiert das Menschsein ansprichst und dich beleidigt fühlst (denn sonst würdest du so einen Schund wie oben nicht schreiben) lässt tief blicken. Lass deine menschenverachtenden (ja, auch Frauen sind Menschen) Sprüche einfach sein wenn du schon fachlich nix mehr beizutragen hast weil du mittlerweile lt. Eigenaussage weder angeln gehst noch großartig räucherst und man kann prima koexistieren. Mich erschreckt es btw dass du scheinbar Töchter und ggf. Enkelinnen hast und dann so eine Grütze kommt


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2019)

Von mir aus könnt ihr euch euer Gelaber da hin stecken, wo das  rauskommt.


----------



## gründler (1. Dezember 2019)

Moin

Wir fangen seit tagen wieder Quappen zur Nachzucht,also laufen tun sie weil inne Reusen sind schon welche drin.

Die Nachzucht ist zu Arterhaltung und für die Angler. 

Ab ende Dezember setzen wir sie an zum Ablaichen....um im Januar hoffentlich Millonen Larven zu begrüßen.

lg


----------



## feko (1. Dezember 2019)

Ui wie vermehrt ihr die denn?
Vg


----------



## rippi (1. Dezember 2019)

Ob ihr wohl bereit wärt, ein paar Eier für aquaristische Zwecke abzugeben?


----------



## yukonjack (1. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke das geht so, da ist die Blüte und dann kommt die Biene...und dann sind die kleinen Quappen da.


----------



## Tobias85 (1. Dezember 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Wir fangen seit tagen wieder Quappen zur Nachzucht,also laufen tun sie weil inne Reusen sind schon welche drin.



Fangt ihr sie aus der Leine oder im Kanal? Der Kanal wurde ja bei euch in der Gegend schon länger und bei uns in der Gegend seit kurzem besetzt - weißt du, ob im Kanal ein Ansitz Erfolg versprechen würde?


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Dezember 2019)

Das Paarungsverhalten der Quappe lässt sich am besten als Rudelbums-Orgie zusammenfassen. Sie bilden dichte Haufen und dann jeder mit jedem.


----------



## gründler (1. Dezember 2019)

Quappenzucht ist Aufwendig und nicht ohne,das Wasser muss stimmen und die Temp. vom Wasser ist ganz wichtig.

Erst kommen sie in Rundstrombecken dadrin Laichen sie meist in einer Vollmondnacht bei 2-3 grad Wassertemp.danach fangen wir die Eier ab und überführen sie ins Bruthaus in Z.Gläser,da drin darf die Temp nicht über 4 grad gehen da sonst enorm viele Eier verpilzen und sterben (Kühlanlage mit Tempregler ist wichtig).

Wenn dann alles gut geht schlüpfen nach ein paar tagen die Larven,die kommen wieder in ein Rundstrombecken was mit Heu oder Stroh angeimpft wurde für Kleinstlebewesen.Wenn die Quappen ca 5-10cm haben werden sie wieder ausgesetzt.

Zum Kanal,in Wolfsburg werden Quappen gefangen,in unserem Raum Tobias weiß ich von keinen fängen,aber testet ja auch kaum einer,wenn dann Steinpackung beangeln oder die Kante da dran.Fangen tun wir sie in der Leine und Auen...... aus Wolfsburg hatten wir aber auch schon welche aus'n Kanal.Die bei euch besetzt wurden müssten jetzt um 15-20cm haben,die kamen ja von uns 


@rippi macht kein Sinn...sie werden zu 99% verpilzen,ausser du baust nen Kühlschrank um und machst ne Durchflussanlage mit rein.....
lg


----------



## Tobias85 (2. Dezember 2019)

gründler schrieb:


> Zum Kanal,in Wolfsburg werden Quappen gefangen,in unserem Raum Tobias weiß ich von keinen fängen,aber testet ja auch kaum einer,wenn dann Steinpackung beangeln oder die Kante da dran.Fangen tun wir sie in der Leine und Auen...... aus Wolfsburg hatten wir aber auch schon welche aus'n Kanal.Die bei euch besetzt wurden müssten jetzt um 15-20cm haben,die kamen ja von uns



Danke für die Info! Naja, am Kanal die Hotspots zu finden dürfte extrem schwierig sein und wenn die dann eh noch so klein sind, macht das wohl noch wenig Sinn. Geben wir ihnen noch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ob und wie intensiv jemand Quappen beangeln kann, ist anhängig von, …..
Wenn es einer bleiben lässt oder begrenz, ist das auch gut.

Ich für meinen Teil komme ab und an raus und hab nur 2 Monate auf Quappen. Dies ein Paar Stunden, dann wirds mir eh zu kald. Da ich recht tollpatschig bin, fällt auch noch was vom Haken. 
Von Dauerangelstress bin ich weit weg, wie vermutlich die meisten Angler. 
Wenn die Bewirtschaftung so geregelt ist, das der Bestand nachhaltig trotz angeln ist, ist das ein tolles Ding.
Somit sind Oderzustände in diesen Gewässerabschnitt aktuell nicht möglich - hoffe das bleibt so.  

War gestern auf Quappen unterwegs, leider Schneider - das hab ich bereits, bei nur leicht bewölktem Himmel und -3°C vermutet. Für meinen Teil, aber nicht schlimm. Konnte Stockenten, Zwergtaucher, Gänsesäger, Eisvogel, Reiher, Bieber und Mäuse beobachten. Später präsentierten mir Waldkauz und Uhu ihre Rufe - herrlich. Die Schwarz gefiederten haben sind nicht blicken lassen.

Ich sitze so 2-4 Stunden an. 
Die Füße werden da  langsam kald. 
Meine Liebste hat mir  Heizsohlen geschenkt bekommen, die bringen nichts, weil sie den Stiefel so ausfüllen, das man dermaßen eng drinnen ist. 
Eine Nummer größer reicht leider nicht. 

Wie lange haltet Ihr durch, mit welchen Latschen und drin?
Gerne auch ein Foto.

Und nun bastele ich mir was für wärmere Füß .  

L.G.
NM


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte gestern Abend meine Quappensaison eröffnet, lief nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Das Rotauge von 15 Zentimeter wurde förmlichst verschlungen!


----------



## Vanner (18. Dezember 2019)

Sieht ja gut aus, Petri. Scheint also langsam los zu gehen.


----------



## harbec (18. Dezember 2019)

... ein ganz dickes Petri zu der schönen Quappe!
Aus welchem Gewässer stammt der Fisch?


----------



## Minimax (18. Dezember 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern Abend meine Quappensaison eröffnet, lief nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Das Rotauge von 15 Zentimeter wurde förmlichst verschlungen!



Ganz herzliches Petri,
lieber Fantastic, zum wunderschönen Q-Fisch, ein vielversprechender Auftakt! 
herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern Abend meine Quappensaison eröffnet, lief nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Das Rotauge von 15 Zentimeter wurde förmlichst verschlungen!




Petri Heil FF !


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Dezember 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern Abend meine Quappensaison eröffnet, lief nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Das Rotauge von 15 Zentimeter wurde förmlichst verschlungen!


Na den mal dickes Petri  *Fantastic Fishing.*


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2019)

Ein Like und schwimmt sie iner Bratpfanne od. wieder
.Der Dorsch aus dem Süsswasser


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Dezember 2019)

harbec schrieb:


> ... ein ganz dickes Petri zu der schönen Quappe!
> Aus welchem Gewässer stammt der Fisch?



Die Quappe habe ich an der Elbe gefangen, Harbec. 



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ein Like und schwimmt sie iner Bratpfanne od. wieder
> .Der Dorsch aus dem Süsswasser



War ein Weibchen mit Laich im Bauch, schwimmt also wieder. Ich habe ja noch einige Ansitze vor mir, da fällt sicherlich auch was für die Pfanne ab!


----------



## harbec (19. Dezember 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Quappe habe ich an der Elbe gefangen, Harbec.
> 
> 
> 
> War ein Weibchen mit Laich im Bauch, schwimmt also wieder. Ich habe ja noch einige Ansitze vor mir, da fällt sicherlich auch was für die Pfanne ab!



... bedankt für Deine Antwort!


----------



## gründler (20. Dezember 2019)

Wir arbeiten gerade mit hochbetrieb....die letzten tage  gab  es extrem viele Quappen über 60cm,wir hoffen das die Nachzucht auch so erfolgreich wird und gelingt.

lg


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Dezember 2019)

Gestern Abend folgte der zweite Ansitz auf die Quappe, im Resultat mit gemischten Gefühlen. Anfänglich hatte ich das Problem, nur Rotaugen zwischen 25 Zentimeter und 35 Zentimeter zu fangen, anstelle der Köfis im richtigen Format. Nach einer halben Stunde hatte ich dann die richtige Größe erbeutet. Am Platz angekommen mit Hummeln im Bauch die Ruten mit Wurmbündel und Rotauge am Einzelhaken an zwei markanten Stellen ausgelegt.

Nach einer halben Stunde wich das Tageslicht der Dunkelheit, kurz darauf viel "Tatütata" im Rücken. Polizei im Einsatz! Bei mir haben die Handschellen nicht "Klick" gemacht, dafür aber der Freilauf an meiner Rolle. Fisch nimmt einige Meter, ich nehme etwas Schnur auf und will den Anhieb setzen. Zeitgleich schwimmt der Kollege in meine Richtung, ich klopp die Rutenspitze natürlich in die weite Leere der Nacht. Fisch weg, Laune wie Weinflaschen im Keller.

Die nächsten zwei Stunden konnte ich noch einen kapitalen Kaulbarsch landen, Anfasser von Weißfischen am Wurmbündel beobachten und meinen Köderfisch streicheln. Außer Spesen nichts gewesen, dafür waren die Weißfische so aktiv wie im Sommer. Die Brassen tanzten sogar an der Oberfläche, während die Rotaugen vor meinen Füßen hüpften und die Lauben sich im Mondlicht sonnten. Ich warte bis Januar, die Temperaturen sind einfach zu Frühlinghaft.


----------



## NaabMäx (13. Dezember 2021)

Wie schauts den Heuer mit den Quappern aus?


----------



## DenizJP (13. Dezember 2021)

keine Ahnung 

würde ja mal gern drauf angeln, aber wohne in Hessen.

und nachts über die Grenze nach Bayern will niemand mitkommen xD


----------



## NaabMäx (13. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> keine Ahnung
> 
> würde ja mal gern drauf angeln, aber wohne in Hessen.
> 
> und nachts über die Grenze nach Bayern will niemand mitkommen xD


Ja eh, - alles lassen wir nicht rein.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (13. Dezember 2021)

Musste erst einmal überlegen, um welchen Fisch es hier geht. Bei uns hier im südlichen Bayern heißen Quappen Aalrutten. 
Grundsätzlich wäre ein Ansitz auf Quappen schon interessant. Aber so mitten im Winter und im Dunklen ... so richtig motiviert bin ich da nicht. ;-)


----------



## rippi (13. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> keine Ahnung
> 
> würde ja mal gern drauf angeln, aber wohne in Hessen.
> 
> und nachts über die Grenze nach Bayern will niemand mitkommen xD


Mach einen Frühjahrstrip an den Walchensee, da kann man tagsüber welche fangen und wenn es dunkeln wird ist man wieder zurück. Allerdings würde ich ja Nachts eher in Bayern sein wollen als in FFM, aber nicht nur Nachts auch tagsüber und auch sonst immer.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Dezember 2021)

13 Jahre Mannheim, 6 Jahre FFM...

ich mach auch Selfies mit Zander und messer-schwingenden Junkies, kein Problem!


----------



## DenizJP (13. Dezember 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Mach einen Frühjahrstrip an den Walchensee,


puh - das nen gutes Stück von mir aus seh ich ^^

Kollege meinte Wehre und Zuläufe am Main bei Aschaffenburg würden auch gehen.

jemand schon mal dort sein Glück probiert?


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Dezember 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Aber so mitten im Winter und im Dunklen ... so richtig motiviert bin ich da nicht. ;-)


Hallo,

das ist die beste Quappen- oder auch Ruttenzeit.
Aber da gehe ich auch schon lange nicht mehr - ist mir zu ungemütlich, man wird älter.  

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

